# Animal Crossing...Weddings?



## Pandapple (May 3, 2010)

Ok, so just browsing youtube yesterday for some animal crossing vids and I come across an animal crossing wedding. There is actually quite a few on there, all of which two characters get "married" to one another. After I was kinda weirded out by the whole thing, I decided to do some research on Animal Crossing "Boyfriends" and "Girlfriends" and "Weddings" Turns out alot of peeople have pretend bf/gf with animals in their town! If you have done this personally, I am not a hater. I am neutral in this topic. For one thing, I guess its kinda cute to have a pretend boyfriend or girlfriend with an animal in your town, on the other, some people are going a lil bit far with the amount of "love" they are expressing. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## Thunder (May 3, 2010)

I agree, it gets kinda weird XD Seems like some people are a little _too_ lonely.


----------



## Micah (May 3, 2010)

Aw, now I want one.


----------



## Pandapple (May 3, 2010)

It does seem a little desperate.
But I mean, as a kind of "friendly love" for an animal? Its kinda cute!
What about human chars marrying another human char?

Im completly neutral peoplez, sway my oppinion!


----------



## Pandapple (May 3, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Aw, now I want one.


An animal crossing bf? xD


----------



## Thunder (May 3, 2010)

Pandapple said:
			
		

> It does seem a little desperate.
> But I mean, as a kind of "friendly love" for an animal? Its kinda cute!
> What about human chars marrying another human char?
> 
> Im completly neutral peoplez, sway my oppinion!


Friendly love... IMO, it depends on the age/gender, i mean a 24 year old guy would seem really wacky.

HumansxHumans, eh, neutral as well.


----------



## Pandapple (May 3, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Pandapple said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well of course. I think a man in his 20-s needs to get a girl in real life. Thats just a bit creepy.
Now the discussion comes to - What ages are appropriate to have a "relationship" with an animal (or human) on animal crossing? (Wow, thats like asking "How old do you have to be to love a bunch of pixels on a video game?" wth? xD)


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/p2xdcgyXB4w


Anything can happen. XD


----------



## Pandapple (May 3, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/p2xdcgyXB4w
> 
> 
> Anything can happen. XD


Oh my...Yeah, I wasnt even _thinking _that far.


----------



## Thunder (May 3, 2010)

Pandapple said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh, little girls? If you're a teen, it'd be a little odd.


----------



## Pandapple (May 3, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Pandapple said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well of course. I dont think little girls are weird at all if they have a crush on a char in their town or whatevers. Its cute 
But I mean like, the people making youtube vids...I doubt they are all little girls.


----------



## Thunder (May 3, 2010)

Pandapple said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point... Maybe they're just role-playing? If they're serious, well maybe they have a different view on it? *shrugs*


----------



## Pandapple (May 3, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Pandapple said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Roleplaying is fun xD
I would like to hear some serious oppinions on this topic. Their different view would be quite interesting to listen to.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 3, 2010)

It's just a game. I think it's okay for kids to pretend to have weddings and whatnot with the neighbor characters. It's just like The Sims in a way, so there shouldn't be anything wrong with it.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 3, 2010)

I've never done that with a villager before, but I did meet my boyfriend on Animal Crossing, lol.


----------



## Cottonball (May 3, 2010)

I remember me and a member from here named Faku did .. GOD I miss that child.. and I would like to know where he went


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 4, 2010)

I think its cute if you know the person IRL 
Not just some random guy o.o


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2010)

It's not weird at all. It's adorable cute and jsut for a bit of fun x3


----------



## Nixie (May 4, 2010)

Darn! my secret plans with Moe is foiled! >.< *backs away guiltily*

I <3 that blue cat! ;D


----------



## Fillfall (May 4, 2010)

I tough Moe was a cow. 

I think it's weird. Also you wrote weird wrong


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> I tough Moe was a cow.
> 
> I think it's weird. Also you wrote weird wrong


To be fair you wrote "thought" wrong


----------



## Wish (May 4, 2010)

Ohhh hahah. I was wifi-ing with Lisa (Azila) One time, when this girl (SaRaH on Tbt) came over, and she had a boyfriend. (She's 10 XD) But she took it a little overboard. .-. She has his phone number, and her parents know, and still let her talk to him lolol.


----------



## Shinykiro (May 4, 2010)

That's a little weird. >.<

I really like Chow but I'm not in love with him. .___.;;


----------



## Pandapple (May 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I've never done that with a villager before, but I did meet my boyfriend on Animal Crossing, lol.


Your boyfriend from real life? Well theres nothing wrong with that. Cuz you actually know the dude...
I think it would be cute to have a boyfriend animal xD Like send little letters saying "I love you " and presents and stuff...I mean, just for fun


----------



## Pandapple (May 4, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that proves we all have typos.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 4, 2010)

I saw this on utube as well but then again people can get married in online games such as maplestory Mabinogi etc but animal crossing no.....


----------



## Tyeforce (May 4, 2010)

Pandapple said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't know him in person at first. We _met_ on Animal Crossing. We lived on opposite sides of the country. Now I live with him in Arizona, though. =3


----------



## Pandapple (May 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pandapple said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww x3
And I hope you dont mind me asking, how old are you? (Just to get a persection on this marriage )


----------



## Tyeforce (May 4, 2010)

Pandapple said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 19, he's 20. We first met in Animal Crossing a little over four years ago, though.


----------



## Pandapple (May 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pandapple said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, I find that kind-of resonable, especially compared to like...12 year olds.
You know each other in real life now?


----------



## Pandapple (May 4, 2010)

Woohoo!
New topic: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7359666/1/#new
Re: Animal Crossing...Weddings?

Post on which char you would like to marry xD
Just for fun peoples.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 4, 2010)

Pandapple said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we live together now. =3


----------



## Pandapple (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pandapple said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww!
Thats like..Animal Crossing Fate! x3
Youmet on animal crossing, and now you live together! Wow.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 6, 2010)

Pandapple said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, it's amazing. And to think, I never would've even met him if I hadn't seen him in my brother's town and asked to swap Friend Codes. It has to be fate... It's chances are just too slim to believe otherwise.


----------

